#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  How does Artificial Intelligence increase competitiveness?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

AI have a dramatic impact on business.AI combined with robotisation and automation enables increased productivity, production flexibility,
As well as completely new products,services and business models.


How it's help to increase competitiveness?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> AI have a dramatic impact on business.AI combined with robotisation and automation enables increased productivity, production flexibility,
> As well as completely new products,services and business models.
> 
> 
> How it's help to increase competitiveness?


The report shows that the use of AI is spreading across almost all areas of companies. The biggest adopters of the technology today are IT departments, with about two-thirds of the survey respondents using AI to detect security intrusions, user issues and deliver automation.In this way AI helps in competition!

----------

